# Opinions needed about Jeff Smith saddles!



## Cynical25

Did you search this site for other threads? I recall at least one other discussion on this brand. 


I've not ridden in one, but I live down the road from Jeff Smith's Cowboy Collection tack, and will say that the quality of materials is top notch, and their craftsmanship is beautiful.


----------



## bigredmare

Yes I have looked around the forums, and other places around the web as well and haven't seen too many reviews on them. But the little bits I have seen are nothing but positive reviews raving about the craftsmanship. I know of one person who has one and said they are way better in every way than Bob's and Martin's (and I LOVE Martin's. I thought for sure I would get one when I still barrel raced). But my boss who is a cutter said she tried one and didn't like it, the swell was too high and she didn't feel in contact with the horse, though to be fair she tried a true cutting saddle way different from the one I want. Either way I don't plan on buying if I can't at least test ride something similar to the one I want. And thought I'd come on here too and see what other people think of them, especially if anyone has something bad to say about em.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Okay. Let me tell you this.

I am not at liberty to disclose who said this by name, certainly not here. But I was at a Big Name Saddle Shop (NOT Paul Taylor's) and I saw one sitting by the used saddles. I was working on buying some of their used saddles to flip, and asked how much for it. The owner said: It's not for sale, that one is here to be sent off to be fixed. You wouldn't want it anyway. 

He then grabbed the horn and wiggled it like a loose tooth in a 4 year old's head.

Before I could say anymore he said, and I quote:

"That boy. I swear he uses the crappiest trees in his saddles. I don't know why anyone would pay what he asks for them."

This is from someone that knows the industry. I cannot tell you his name because I don't have his permission to do so here and I don't know that he wants it getting out that he said it.

I can send you a PM if you like, however.


----------



## bigredmare

Thank you so much for your input! THIS is exactly the kind of first hand experience I was looking for. Upon further research, I don't think I'll be going with a Jeff Smith. I've seen some other reviews that just kind of tell me you pay too much for what you actually get. If I were a serious cutter with lots of cash to drop on a show saddle it might be worth it, but since I just want something for all around use that will last me for years to come, I don't think it's a good choice. I am now looking into Steele Saddles, since one in particular caught my eye and almost ever review states their saddles exceed their expectations. Plus they have a awesome try before you buy program and will send me a demo saddle to try for 3 weeks before I order my custom saddle. Fingers crossed it all works out and I can finally end this relentless search for the perfect saddle!


----------

